
The Real War on Reality - rosser
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/14/the-real-war-on-reality/?hp
======
e3pi
aletheia(Gk) :=

"... I’ll see what I can uncover.”

From this one could get the impression that the F.B.I. was in effect working
as a private detective for Stratfor and its corporate clients.

